# Rats Nest Bass Club has openings!



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We have 12 opening coming into this 2017 season. The details are on the bottom of the schedule or check us out on Facebook.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Non-boater interested


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Theirs another tourny at tappan on 4 23 so your aware


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> Theirs another tourny at tappan on 4 23 so your aware


Yeah I know. I was first in line to get permits just so that wouldn't happen and they did it any way. I had another Club that MWCD booked on my other Tappan club date and that club decided no to step on my toes like that. That was a class move on that clubs part.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

How do pairings work?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

avantifishski said:


> How do pairings work?


Pairings on what?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you draw for boater and co angler pairing? Or how does one become a member


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

avantifishski said:


> Do you draw for boater and co angler pairing? Or how does one become a member


You can fish as a team or by yourself. If your interested in signing up just give me a call. 330 432 1064


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Non- boater at moment, should be boater by 2nd tourny


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

avantifishski said:


> Non- boater at moment, should be boater by 2nd tourny


You can ask on our Facebook page at rats nest bass club.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

emckean4 said:


> Yeah I know. I was first in line to get permits just so that wouldn't happen and they did it any way. I had another Club that MWCD booked on my other Tappan club date and that club decided no to step on my toes like that. That was a class move on that clubs part.


FYI - Our club is not going to Milton 6/4 even though we are permitted. 2 clubs + an open at Milton on the same date is too much.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Since we are on the subject somewhat. It's also bull that a guy from one club can get up in line and set tournaments for another club after he sets his dates. without having to get back in line. That's ok though there will be some changes on that for next year.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Buzzking said:


> FYI - Our club is not going to Milton 6/4 even though we are permitted. 2 clubs + an open at Milton on the same date is too much.


What clubs other then Rats Nest are at Milton on 6/4? I see the open from ovba. Just curious. Luckily I am at Berlin that day.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

lunker4141 said:


> What clubs other then Rats Nest are at Milton on 6/4? I see the open from ovba. Just curious. Luckily I am at Berlin that day.


Portage Lakes Bass Club has a permit, but we are NOT going to crowd Rats Nest or OVBA. We are going elsewhere.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> Since we are on the subject somewhat. It's also bull that a guy from one club can get up in line and set tournaments for another club after he sets his dates. without having to get back in line. That's ok though there will be some changes on that for next year.


Yeah I know some guys turn in schedules for up to 3 clubs and im OK with that. I do like the first come first serve as it should be. What I don't like is how they say they won't stack tournaments and then they stack tournaments. State lakes tend to let as many tournaments as there are ramps go out on the same day. It is what it is and all we want to do is compete and fish.


----------



## TigerTown5683 (Aug 29, 2015)

Still taking members?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

TigerTown5683 said:


> Still taking members?


Yes we have 4 openings.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Fill all spots yet ?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

avantifishski said:


> Fill all spots yet ?


Nope we have 2 openings.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Are you guys fishing 5/7?


----------



## deadbetty01 (May 17, 2004)

There is an open on 5/7 at portage lakes hosted by rats nest bass club.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I seen that


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

avantifishski said:


> Are you guys fishing 5/7?


It's one of our opens. Anyone can fish the opens.


----------

